# ASF Neighbourhood Watch



## Joe Blow (28 August 2007)

Hello ASF members!

The growth of ASF, particularly over the last 12 months, has made successfully managing the forums a real challenge. While the moderators and I do our best to keep an eye on as many threads as we can, it just isn't possible for us to review every post. We need the co-operation and active involvement of all ASF members to help police and maintain our growing community. I like to think of it as an online version of neighbourhood watch. 

Here are a couple of things ASF members can do to help the admin team manage the forums effectively:

1. If you see a post that is in violation of ASF's rules, whether it be ramping, spam, personal abuse or some other violation, please take a moment to report it. On every post you will notice this symbol '
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'. You report a post by clicking on this symbol in the post that is in violation of the rules and filling out a brief form. It only takes a few seconds. This will fire off an email to myself and the moderators, enabling us to deal with the post as quickly as possible. Keep in mind that this 'report a post' function is *only* to be used for posts that you believe are in violation of ASF's rules.

2. If you feel someone has made statements in a post that you believe to be false, inaccurate or misleading, please take the time to reply to them and challenge the statements you believe to be questionable. It is imperative that all information posted on ASF be as true and accurate as possible, so people can make informed decisions. Please keep an eye on what other people are posting and challenge any statements you feel to be incorrect. If you believe someone to be doing this in a deliberate way, in order to mislead others, please report them immediately to one of the moderators or myself.

The moderators and I appreciate any assistance you can offer and welcome the involvement of ASF members. The end result of having the assistance of the ASF membership is that we all get a better managed community that maintains the high standards that makes ASF such a useful and effective resource.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 February 2008)

Hi everyone!

Just a reminder about how important the involvement of the ASF community is in helping to maintain the quality of posting and in enforcing ASF's rules.

The mods and I try and patrol the forums as best we can but it simply isn't possible for us to review every new post. There are often around 500 or more new posts a day, in dozens of different threads. 

Constant vigilance is the key to maintaining quality here at ASF. Please use the report a post feature (see post immediately above for details) if you see someone posting in violation of ASF's rules.

The mods and I can only win the daily battle against rampers and ramping with your help!

As always, I am very appreciative of any assistance you can offer.


----------



## spooly74 (23 April 2008)

Next years NRL winners thread needs *URGENT *attention ......


----------



## sam76 (23 April 2008)

You're not wrong.

When he say URGENT he means URGENT


----------



## Whitsy (23 April 2008)

that is very very poor form...


----------



## reece55 (23 April 2008)

Whitsy said:


> that is very very poor form...




Thank you everyone, should be fixed now.........


----------



## Joe Blow (23 April 2008)

Sorry guys, occasionally these spamming scumbags manage to get in and spam their rubbish.

Thank you for alerting us as quickly as you did!


----------



## tigerboi (23 April 2008)

spooly74 said:


> Next years NRL winners thread needs *URGENT *attention ......




Whats up with it spooly?should nrl tips & news be in a new thread?

also can you get parra going they are costing me huge in the tipping comps...tb


----------



## Timmy (24 April 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Whats up with it spooly?should nrl tips & news be in a new thread?
> 
> also can you get parra going they are costing me huge in the tipping comps...tb




Hey tigger - the problem was some spam in the thread (gone now) ... I think it was photos from the last Bulldogs road trip...


----------



## Joe Blow (25 March 2009)

I am bumping this thread as I have been alerted to some very crude posts recently and I wanted to remind everyone that offensive language, whether it is meant as a joke or not, is not permitted on ASF.

ASF's membership is very diverse and is comprised of people of all ages and varying sensibilities. The sort of language that is acceptable around your mates at a blokes get together is not necessarily the kind of language that is acceptable on a public forum such as ASF.

So please, keep it clean!

To members of the ASF community: Feel free to report any posts containing offensive or obscene language. The best way to do this is by using the "Report a Post" function detailed above.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 May 2009)

Just a reminder to all ASF members to please report posts using the 'Report a Post' function if you feel they violate the ASF Code of Conduct or Posting Guidelines. Specifically we would like people to report posts that are ramping or downramping with no supporting analysis or reasoning, posts containing spam or posts that contain personal attacks or personal abuse.

Although the moderators and I manage to peruse a lot of posts, we don't see them all and sometimes we miss posts that step over the line and should be moderated.

I would like to take a moment to thank all the ASF members that already report posts. By doing so you help us to identify unacceptable posts and assist in maintaining the quality of posting here at ASF. 

*But only report posts that you feel violate the rules.* Please don't report posts because you don't agree with them or don't like the person who posted them.


----------



## johnnyg (14 May 2009)

Hey Joe, couldn't find a specific thread so i thought id post here. I wonder if you can have it so that when you click on an active topic with say 9 pages or more of discussion, it takes you to the last page with the active posts, instead of having to let the first page load, and then click on the last page # whatever it may be?

Thoughts?

Regards John


----------



## Julia (14 May 2009)

johnnyg said:


> Hey Joe, couldn't find a specific thread so i thought id post here. I wonder if you can have it so that when you click on an active topic with say 9 pages or more of discussion, it takes you to the last page with the active posts, instead of having to let the first page load, and then click on the last page # whatever it may be?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Regards John



Sorry, but I completely disagree on this.   It only takes a couple of seconds to get to the last page after clicking on the header.  People who haven't come across the thread before may well want to read it from the beginning.


----------



## sails (14 May 2009)

Johnny, you can chose to have the newest post load up first - is that what you mean?

If so, click on  "Quick Links" -> "Edit options" - then scroll down the page until you find  "Thread Display Mode".  You can change that to "Linear - newest first".  I prefer it that way for the reasons you have stated. 

EDIT:  Just saw your post, Julia!  Yes, it's easier the original way if one wants to read the whole thread, but otherwise having the newest posts pop straight up is very quick and convenient.  If there are a few new ones, it just means scrolling down until you find the unread posts.


----------



## johnnyg (14 May 2009)

sails said:


> Johnny, you can chose to have the newest post load up first - is that what you mean?
> 
> If so, click on  "Quick Links" -> "Edit options" - then scroll down the page until you find  "Thread Display Mode".  You can change that to "Linear - newest first".  I prefer it that way for the reasons you have stated.
> 
> EDIT:  Just saw your post, Julia!  Yes, it's easier the original way if one wants to read the whole thread, but otherwise having the newest posts pop straight up is very quick and convenient.  If there are a few new ones, it just means scrolling down until you find the unread posts.




Thanks for the link Sails, Ive swapped it around however it seems a little weird reading from the bottom up. Might take a little while of getting use to.

Julia - I see your point, but what about all the people who are familiar with the thread (id say 99% of active members would be) and want to get straight to the new posts. 

I know its probably nit picking but as sails said, its quicker and alot more convenient.


----------



## Joe Blow (14 May 2009)

johnnyg said:


> Hey Joe, couldn't find a specific thread so i thought id post here. I wonder if you can have it so that when you click on an active topic with say 9 pages or more of discussion, it takes you to the last page with the active posts, instead of having to let the first page load, and then click on the last page # whatever it may be?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Regards John




Hi John,

Yes, there is actually a very easy way to do this. If you take a look at the screenshot I have attached to this post you will notice the green arrows on the right hand side. These arrows are located next to the name of the person who has made the last post in each particular thread. Clicking on this arrow will immediately take you to the last post in that thread so you don't have to click on the title of the thread and then manually navigate to the last page.

Hope that helps.


----------



## johnnyg (15 May 2009)

Excellent!!! 

Thanks Joe


----------



## Joe Blow (21 May 2009)

johnnyg said:


> Excellent!!!
> 
> Thanks Joe




Hi Johnny (and others),

Another feature that you may not be aware of:

If you take a look at the attachment below you will see this icon '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




' before some thread titles. Clicking on this icon will immediately take you to the last unread post in that thread, rather than the current last post. This is a very handy feature, particularly if you can't remember which posts in a thread you have or haven't read.


----------



## Prospector (21 May 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Johnny (and others),
> 
> Another feature that you may not be aware of:
> 
> ...




This is the way I always access ASF. I click on the 'New Posts' header between the calendar and search link and get the screen above. Too easy


----------



## johnnyg (21 May 2009)

Making things too easy Joe. I wonder how many use this function? Ive been a member for almost 2 years and have just found out about it (hence my original post).


----------



## Julia (21 May 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Johnny (and others),
> 
> Another feature that you may not be aware of:
> 
> ...



Thanks Joe.  I hadn't realised that.  Will be really useful, instead of scrolling through as I've been doing.  Great.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 March 2010)

I would like to urge all ASF members to be diligent members of our community neighbourhood watch.

Recently, the moderators and I have been noticing an increase in the amount of posts that are in violation of the Code of Conduct and we would really appreciate the assistance of all ASF members in helping us to identify any objectionable posts.

Specifically, we have noticed an increase in:


Spam
Insults and personal attacks
No or low content posts in stock threads

If you notice any posts that you feel are in violation of the ASF Code of Conduct please use the Report a Post feature to let us know about them!

Your co-operation, as always, is very much appreciated!


----------

